# what is No Gi?



## savior (Feb 12, 2007)

Does "No Gi" mean "no uniform"?

I am sorry for this question, I know its more of a BJJ thing, but I've never really understood what it meant


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 12, 2007)

Grappling without a gi.  And generally forbidding grabbing the clothes (as they would get ripped)

Judo, BJJ and Sambo = with gi

Amateur wrestling, catch, Submission grappling = no-gi


But generally it is a term used by BJJ practitioners to seperate grappling with the use of, and without the use of the gi.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 13, 2007)

*Moderator Note:

Thread moved to MMA to generate better traffic.

Lisa Deneka
MT Assist. Admin.*


----------



## FearlessFreep (Feb 13, 2007)

Most importantly, it changes what you can do.  Especially with chokes, there are things you can do if your oppononent is wearing a Gi that you can't do as easily or at all if he's wearing just a t-shirt or nothing.  Important to train both ways if possible.


----------

